
Angry customer files class action suit against Theranos - dbcooper
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/25/11776186/theranos-edison-blood-test-results-class-action-lawsuit
======
dbcooper
Link to the complaint:

[https://www.scribd.com/doc/313828583/Theranos-
Complaint](https://www.scribd.com/doc/313828583/Theranos-Complaint)

